# Corsair H115i wird nicht richtig erkannt.



## Genetiixx (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo, 

meine Wasserkühlung wird nicht wirklich erkannt, die Lüfter drehen zwar und immer auf 100%, aber ich kann sie nicht mehr regulieren. 
Ich denke, dass die Pumpe funktioniert, da ich ein Spiel gestartet habe und der CPU gekühlt wurde, also ging nicht über 60-65 C° hinaus. 
Im Geräte Manager wird die Kühllung nicht erkannt, man schließt sie ja per USB-Kabel ans Mainboard an, die Kabel hab ich alle überprüft. 
Ich hoffe jemand hat noch eine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte, ansonsten geht sie wieder zurück zu Mindfactory 


Prozessor: i7-4700k 
Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus VIII Hero 
Wasserkühlung: Corsair H115i


----------



## HGHarti (21. Juli 2017)

Zuerst einmal würde ich sagen sie wird erkannt,sonst könnte die Software keine Daten anzeigen.

Im Geräte Manager sieht es aus als ob ein Treiber fehlt.....

Noch mal gegoogelt,der Treiber scheint nur von Microsoft nicht signiert zu sein,ist aber kein Problem


----------



## Genetiixx (23. Juli 2017)

Natürlich ist das ein Problem! Die Kühlung lässt sich ohne die Treiber nicht steuern, demnach läuft sie 24/7 auf 100%!
Den Testsigning Mode zu aktivieren ist keine Möglichkeit, da ich sonst keine battleyegeschützten Spiele mehr spielen kann.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Ausnahme für die besagten Treiber zu erstellen?


----------



## TohruLP (24. Juli 2017)

Lüfter über das Mainboard regeln? An sich sind die Corsair-Teile nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei, wenn AiO eher z.B. be quiet! Silent Loop.


----------

